# Guacamole Secrets



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It's almost time for the American Super Bowl, Sunday, February 5, where the traditional dip is Guacamole!

Of course it's a great snack in every country, anytime!

*Guacamole Recipes!*


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I just mash an avocado on toast and put Safari Hot Sauce on it. If I'm feeling posh I sprinkle it with feta cheese.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jeez Louise, this thread is really making me hungry! Guacamole is one of the major food groups...yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Just like Pesto. :aportnoy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, this thread is really making me hungry! Guacamole is one of the major food groups...yes, no? LOL.


I like to dip some Guacamole in chips.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You like a bit of chip with your guacamole? One avocado to one chip? Of course, it would have to be a rather large chip . . .


----------



## Hockey Tom (Aug 10, 2016)

Oldsarge said:


> I just mash an avocado on toast and put Safari Hot Sauce on it. If I'm feeling posh I sprinkle it with feta cheese.


I do the same-- but add smoked salmon and a squeeze of lime. it's a staple of mine after a workout.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting! Living here in the PNW, I should hustle out and get some smoked salmon . . . when the threat of freezing rain is past!


----------

